
The .ORG Sale Is a Radical Departure That Puts the Internet at Risk - tobltobs
http://www.circleid.com/posts/20191128_dot_org_sale_is_a_radical_departure_that_puts_internet_at_risk/
======
buboard
> It was given that right by the community

What community really? I have/had several org domains don't remember being
asked about anything. The more important question is what did ISOC do for .org
other than owning it? I personally never heard of the organization anyway. Not
that i support the sale, just curious

------
nealabq
Don't miss the link at the bottom asking organizations to sign a letter
objecting:

[https://savedotorg.org/](https://savedotorg.org/)

